# Grizzly Mill G0695 VS



## gbritnell (Mar 23, 2013)

Gentlemen,
Being new to the forum I thought I would start out my postings showing my machinery. Since the early 70's I had one of the first round column Enco mills. It served me well but eventually I got tired of having to pick up starting points every time the head was moved, like many others. I had made some extra money doing side jobs so I started looking for a replacement machine. The prime requisite was that it had to be broken into manageable enough pieces to get it into my basement shop. That pretty much ruled out Brideports and their clones. I know, many people have done it I just didn't want to take the chance. After much searching I settled on this machine. It was delivered to my door, disassembled, hauled down to my basement shop and reassembled. I have since mounted digitals on it from DRO pros. So far I'm quite happy with it. The nicest feature is the knee, naturally after coming from a round column mill. The next thing is the variable speed. Although it doesn't spin as fast as I'd like I do have a high speed spindle that I can use for small mills. 
gbritnell


----------



## Ray C (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice -and very wise decision to go with a mid-size mill.

I've used B-port style mills and honestly, find the heavy duty mid-sized units to be just as effective in-general and perfect for home-shop and medium scale environments.  Power wise, they both have 1.5 to 2 HP motors and that's more than enough for manual milling.  BP-style mills are monsters and unless I had a dedicated 40x40' workspace, I see them as almost a liability in many ways.  Don't get me wrong, no offense intended toward them but moving a 1 ton+ behemoth is twice as hard as moving 1/2 ton and I don't recall ever having more than 75lbs of workpiece on the table.  A mid size machine handles that with ease.

Nice looking machine, setup and workspace you have there...

Ray


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice mill!  And welcome to the forum!




Bernie


----------

